# Miri



## Nana22

Is there a word for "miri" when referring to both the bride and the groom? 
I can only think to explicitly mention "bride and groom". Maybe I'm missing something. Thank you


----------



## Haji Firouz

Hello,

There is a similar topic in the English only thread if you search by "*bride and groom in one word"*. I think the consensus is that "*newlyweds*" is a suitable word if you refer to a more or less recently wedded couple.
For all fitting purposes, "*spouses*" (or "consorts") may be a good enough variant, but keeping in mind that "*miri*" in Romanian refers to the couple in their wedding day or close to that day, wheareas "*spouses*" refers to married partners in general, so it comes with a slightly different hue. 

Regards,
Ana-Maria


----------



## Nana22

Thank you so much! I knew the word, but it didn't come to my mind.


----------



## farscape

După mine traducerea propusă nu e foarte nimerită:

Tineri căsătoriți  -> newly-weds (căsătoria a fost oficiată deja)
Miri -> Groom and Bride sau pentru PC, Bride and Groom (în ziua nunții înainte de oficierea căsătoriei), sau Groom and Bride to be dacă ne referim la zilele premergătoare căsătoriei.

Înțeleg că exist un oarece consens pe forumul EO dar eu unul nu aș folosi newly-weds pentru miri.


----------

